# Time to get a new honey bunny??



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well it is my birthday in a few weeks and OH has just asked me what I want. My first response was a new handbag (obviously!) then I had a little think and then said an indoor rabbit cage 

He said 'hmmmm, we will see' I would love a new bunny, still really miss Pepsi so much though and he can see how sad I am still and the hell I went through with him and he doesn't want me to go through anything like that again 

we don't live together so there is nothing stopping me but he really isn't keen on me getting one just yet


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I got George very soon after losing Charlie just because I couldn't bare the loss and wanted something to look forward too, plus Rosie was depressed and needs a new friend. We all cope in different ways with loss but I cope by putting my mind to something new and exciting not to forget Charlie but to stop me thinking that he's gone, I'll never forget Charlie and his little games but now I have George to put my time into training and bonding. I do miss him a lot and have my moments where I sit and cry for him but then I think George needs my attention now. 

I'm not sure if you all remember when someone advertised on here with doing prints at a discount, well I went and had one done of the picture I have next to my name of Rosie and Charlie cuddling, that picture is now hung above my bed but will take pride of place above the fire place in our new house. I still get to see him everyday then.

I would say go for it Tink, put your mind to looking after a new bun that needs lots of love.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I do miss him a lot and have my moments where I sit and cry for him


Aw I'm glad it is not just me then  I came home from being at OH's for 3 days and for some reason thought he was going to be there when I opened the door (I dont know why) Then when I realised it broke my heart all over again :crying:

We burried him in the raised boarder and when I do the washing up I can see his lavender and it reminds me of him. Sometimes it's nice sometimes it's just so sad 

I do very much want to get another one to love, I miss having him with me at night when my daughter is in bed. I need the company!!!

As Pepsi had myxi and lived in the house, when do you think it would be 'safe' to bring in another rabbit??


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I dont know how long mixi hangs about or if it does at all, but obviously getting a rescue bun whos already been vaccinated will greatly reduce the chances of it catching anything. I was with out a rabbit for a couple of years, and I feel so complete when I have someone to look after, I couldnt imagine being pet free again


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> I dont know how long mixi hangs about or if it does at all, but obviously getting a rescue bun whos already been vaccinated will greatly reduce the chances of it catching anything. I was with out a rabbit for a couple of years, and I feel so complete when I have someone to look after, I couldnt imagine being pet free again


It would be a rescue that is already vacc and spayed/castrated.

My OH is worried that the next one will get myxi and we have to go through it all again 

I threw all of Pepsi's things away including all the towels and blanket I used to pick him up (mainly cos the blanket reminded me of him as he hated it and like to claw it!!) The only things we have kept ar the bags of food and litter


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> It would be a rescue that is already vacc and spayed/castrated.
> 
> My OH is worried that the next one will get myxi and we have to go through it all again
> 
> I threw all of Pepsi's things away including all the towels and blanket I used to pick him up (mainly cos the blanket reminded me of him as he hated it and like to claw it!!) The only things we have kept ar the bags of food and litter


oooh! Red!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I think deep down you already have your answer.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I would've done the same too, especially thing that reminded me of him being unwell.

I have recently seen the same indoor cage I use advertised for £30 on some rabbit rescue website, annoyingly I cant find it now grrr 

u could ask around if anyones got some NIC cubes u could have? (If I had any I would be willing to post them to u because of the cost and struggle u had with pepsi)


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

> I think deep down you already have your answer.


I think I know. Just need to convince OH it is the right choice 



> u could ask around if anyones got some NIC cubes u could have?


What are they? never heard of them!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

OMG!!!! lol like the best but probably the most rubbish rabbit housing u can get ur hands on

this is quiet a good one although a little short http://www.tuxandbunny.com/images/condo2.jpg


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> OMG!!!! lol like the best but probably the most rubbish rabbit housing u can get ur hands on
> 
> this is quiet a good one although a little short http://www.tuxandbunny.com/images/condo2.jpg


Oh my god! they are wicked!!!  loads better than a boring cage!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

And no limit on size!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I want some!! they rock!! Pepsi didn't have a cage, put him in the pantry thingy if he was having a really bad chew day but he never got shut in a cage otherwise so have never had one.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

i'm sure some people will have some spare cubes, I have seen them in wickes but they are silly expensive as they are selling them as a shelving unit.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/53202-nic-grids.html


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

oooooh! I could get my dad to make me one!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I may be completely wrong here but I thought myxi was spread by blood sucking insects? If so then there's not much risk of your new rabbit getting myxi if it is vaccinated as any insects that might have nibbled on pepsi will be long gone now.

I know what you mean about the company aspect. If ever I'm home alone I often just sit in the rabbits room or will bring them in the living room for a cuddle! 

There's lots of buns out there looking for loving homes and as you can offer one I think you should go for it  its always sad to lose a bunny and I always tell myself I can't go through losing one again but then I end up looking at rabbits in rescue and its not long before I have another one


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol tink you could make it urself? just need cable ties to hold them together and then cut some carpet or cardboard and then fleece ontop to make the floors usable


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> lol tink you could make it urself?


Maybe :blushing:

AmyCruick, it is spread by mites and fleas and mossies that are infected. I have carpet through the house so not really sure if it is safe or not


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Forgot about the mites and fleas, hoovering daily  is meant to be the best way to get rid of them, but they will be on ur sofas etc too, you can by bombs that are meant to kill everything


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Id flea/mite treat all your carpets a couple of times first to be sure, vacc rabbits can still get myxi, usually more so towards when they are due their next jab. I think getting a rescue bun is a great idea and it would be a waste of a good home if you dont get a bun


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Forgot about the mites and fleas, hoovering daily  is meant to be the best way to get rid of them, but they will be on ur sofas etc too, you can by bombs that are meant to kill everything


I have a dyson so it will be pretty good lol, we removed all the cushions on the sofa and washed the covers about two weeks ago. think I'll treat the house though first to be sure. I'd hate for it to happen again 



> I think getting a rescue bun is a great idea and it would be a waste of a good home if you dont get a bun


Dammit, your right!! best get one then 

I'm just sending OH links to nice bags and stuff, may slip one of a ice bunny inbetween


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I have a dyson so it will be pretty good lol, we removed all the cushions on the sofa and washed the covers about two weeks ago. think I'll treat the house though first to be sure. I'd hate for it to happen again


I have a Henry


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I have a Henry


alright! alright! don't rub it in!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Henry's cool, since he has a name I can tell him off when he misses bits of dust and gets caught on something!


I'm not mad I promise.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Henry's cool, since he has a name I can tell him off when he misses bits of dust and gets caught on something!
> 
> I'm not mad I promise.


I know your not  Someone said my dyson looks like an alian and they got told off for bad mouthing him :nono:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yay I'm glad someone believes me.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol Miffy is **** scared of hoovers, she even went for henry at my old house! now I move her out of the room while i hoover


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

lol! Pepsi was at first then got used to it but would hide behind the sofa if I got too close lol!!!

look!!!! 

Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Tink82 said:


> lol! Pepsi was at first then got used to it but would hide behind the sofa if I got too close lol!!!
> 
> look!!!!
> 
> Rabbit Rehome - Adopt a unwanted bunny from a rescue centre


OMG shes seriously cute!!!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Maybe :blushing:
> 
> AmyCruick, it is spread by mites and fleas and mossies that are infected. I have carpet through the house so not really sure if it is safe or not


Ah yes forgot about fleas and mites! Is there a treatment you can buy that would kill anything living in the carpet like shake n vac type stuff?

That bunny on rabbit rescue is soooo sweet looking!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww go for it hun, i know its 31 days of a bun passing of myxi to getting another in the same area.
ooooo gizmo is 1 hell of a pretty girl!!!


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

OMG I want Gizmo so much she is adorable and I love the sound of her character oh plsssssssssss take her and love her to bits plsssssss!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have just mailed them!!! 

I live in Staffordshire though  But OH's mom live Lincoln


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I have just mailed them!!!
> 
> I live in Staffordshire though  But OH's mom live Lincoln


Good for you girl! Ohhhh I hope you get her!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

umber said:


> Good for you girl! Ohhhh I hope you get her!


oooh! all nervous now!

If she is still available, how would the home check work with me being far away do you think?


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! OH just said Lincoln is miles from his mothers and he 'aint going all that way'

meanie :crying:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

dont worry if they think ur good enough :001_tt2: then they will work something out plenty of people will be willing to do part of the drive. ur OH sounds like a meanie even if he did help with pepsi ut: I mean who couldnt resist her!!!!!!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> dont worry if they think ur good enough :001_tt2: then they will work something out plenty of people will be willing to do part of the drive. ur OH sounds like a meanie even if he did help with pepsi ut: I mean who couldnt resist her!!!!!!


To be fair I just looked on a map and his mom lives noth of Grimsby and S****horpe, in the middle so it is quite a way from there  He said if we can get her to scunny or Grimsby it would be fine

I need to learn to drive!!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Take her on the bus, I find all my buns are calmer when I need to take them anywhere and use the bus but if they're in a car they panic like mad. It may take a few buses though


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Any news about Gizmo?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Does that resue post on Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre forum? Just if they do members there will help homecheck and do a bunnyrun.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

He has gone  they said he was never meant to be put on the site, was an accident


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Rubbish - Selfish rescuers must've kept him for themselves ut:

hopefully u'll find another friendly bunny soon


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Rubbish - Selfish rescuers must've kept him for themselves ut:
> 
> hopefully u'll find another friendly bunny soon


lol, I don't think dawn kept Gizmo for herself.


----------



## Chrysler (May 3, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! OH just said Lincoln is miles from his mothers and he 'aint going all that way'
> 
> meanie :crying:


I am sorry to read it was not you who got him. 
But on a different note, if you ever see a bunny up Lincoln, let me know and I should be able to help getting the Bun to Grimsby or Scunny.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Chrysler said:


> I am sorry to read it was not you who got him.
> But on a different note, if you ever see a bunny up Lincoln, let me know and I should be able to help getting the Bun to Grimsby or Scunny.


Ahh that's lovely, thank you


----------

